# Noise reduction in Lightroom



## Julia_LL (Jul 19, 2014)

Hi,

I have a question to Adobe Lightroom 5.5 regarding the noise reduction (EOS M).

Are there any settings where I can get the same noise reduction like the Canon standard-in-camera-noise-reduction resp. the standard noise reduction in Canon DPP?
If yes, which settings are there?

Thank you very much in advance and I look forward to your reply.

Best regards
Julia


----------



## Logan (Jul 20, 2014)

dont really understand the question. do you mean the amount of NR? you can set different NR settings for each camera and ISO combination to get consistent results, takes a while to set up but then its automatic. what are you trying to acheive?

adjust the sliders until you get the same result as in camera?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 20, 2014)

In camera noise reduction is very heavy handed, and tends to destroy a lot of detail. You have more control over it when you shoot raw and use a RAW image editor. The amount needed depends on ISO used to capture the image, but, you can also apply noise reduction to just the portions of the image that benefit from it.
If your images were already shot using jpeg, then I'd say don't add additional NR.

Probably the best canned noise reduction comes with DXO PRO Elite.

If you could describe the situation and the issue you are having, we can give more specific answers.


----------



## Jim Saunders (Jul 20, 2014)

Could you post a before and after shot? One without and one with NR I mean.

Jim


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Jul 20, 2014)

When I shoot at high ISO's, I'll use DXO to salvage detail. This photo was a test from a series where the strobe didn't cycle fast enough. It really does well when digging into the darkness. Note the heavy shading in the eye area. DXO not only pulled out the detail, but her eye color. Lightroom would reduce the noise, but at a very heavy loss in detail.



DXO Optics Pro 8 testing © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Julia_LL (Jul 20, 2014)

Hi,

First of all, thank you for your answers.

I mean the "controller" under "Detail" where I can choose "Luminance", "Detail", "Color", etc. Like here on this screenshot (right side): http://static.squarespace.com/static/52ec684fe4b00d1d73191ab2/t/52fed526e4b008058a458e29/1392432423156/Fuji%2520X100-Lightroom%25205-Sharpening.jpg

If I process a RAW-Image in Lightroom, I will get more noise than from a in-camera-processed (or from DPP) image. Which settings do you recommend to get the same noise reduction in Lightroom like from Canon?

And how much would you sharpen?

Here is a sample, one JPEG from Camera and one RAW (if you process the RAW in LR you will see more noise):
https://www.sendspace.com/file/9hjbdo

Thanks again!

Julia


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 20, 2014)

Julia, there is no single setting to recommend for NR in lightroom. Every ISO setting requires different NR, and it is different for each camera model, and different for images depending on the content. Basic NR as applied in camera or DPP, or Lightroom trades off loss of detail for reduction of noise, there are more advanced ways to do it that work around that issue by selectively applying NR.

Cameras typically add a lot of NR for jpeg images in the default settings, but they allow the user to use less, or even more if desired.

Lightroom has a brush that allows you to paint the area where noise is a issue, and then adjust NR for that area only. Thus, you can apply light NR to areas that do not need it, and more to areas that do.



I looked at the raw and jpeg images, the jpeg has a huge amount of NR, with sharpening added back in. I did not particularly care for it, but it was acceptable. In Lightroom, there are so many settings and combinations of settings, it is not just the noise reduction and the sharpening that is involved.

Here is my try to come close to your jpeg image. Its different, of course, you will never be able to match it exactly. Canon DPP comes close because they use the same basic software in DPP as in the camera.

In Lightroom 5.5

First, set the camera calibration. I used camera standard, and it was closest to your jpeg for color, contrast, and lighting.

Then, I turned on lens corrections, it found a Sigma 18-200mm lens.

Next, I set sharpening to 48, radius 0.5, detail 11

Then luminance 39, Detail 11, contrast 0

Color 9, detail 8, smoothness 37.

Finally, I set clarity to +15 in order to add contrast at the edges of the leaves. That makes a image appear to be sharper, but don't over do it.

I also processed it in DXO Pro Elite using the Prime NR setting. The result was splotchy and ugly on the dark leaves, but that is also a personal preference.

Basically, it boils down to personal preference, and learning what each of the controls does to a image.

Once you have a image looking good to you, then save the settings in Lightroom for that ISO, and it will be applied to every image shot at that ISO with that camera that you import from then on. You can also reprocess already imported images. Treat it as a starting point.


----------



## Marsu42 (Jul 20, 2014)

Julia_LL said:


> If I process a RAW-Image in Lightroom, I will get more noise than from a in-camera-processed (or from DPP) image. Which settings do you recommend to get the same noise reduction in Lightroom like from Canon? And how much would you sharpen?



I won't go into nr/sharpening details, but there are good tutorials around and I'd advise you look at this (yes, it's commercial, but well worth it): http://www.lynda.com/Lightroom-tutorials/Noise-Reduction-Sharpening-Lightroom-Photoshop/142976-2.html

As for Lightroom, my advice is to use this plugin and figure out good settings with a tradeoff noise/detail you personally like and that's adequate for your purpose (screen, print, ...). The good thing about this plugin is that it takes into consideration if you have raised the exposure which a simple filter for iso values will miss: http://regex.info/blog/lightroom-goodies/bulk-develop


----------



## MichaelHodges (Jul 20, 2014)

Julia_LL said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a question to Adobe Lightroom 5.5 regarding the noise reduction (EOS M).
> 
> ...



I would advise letting go of DPP, and ceasing to use it for anything other than making sure your photos arrived during a transfer, or for basic exports.

Lightroom is much deeper and can create stunning results. 

Under the "detail" tab on the right in Develop mode, you'll find the luminance and color noise removal sliders. This all depends on what camera you are using. For a full frame, you're not going to be using the sliders much unless shooting at very high ISO. For crops (70D, 7D) at ISO 800, I like to have a luminance of 10 and a detail of 70. Typically I will leave the color noise where it is. But at ISO 1600 I'll tweak it to 10 with a detail of 70. The 7D would require bumping luminance into 25, and color into the teens.

Even better is the localized noise tool, which is great for smoothing out noise-riddled backgrounds. You can really smooth out the bokeh while keeping feather detail.

Personally, I would recommend sharpening before noise removal, or you're going to be sharpening details you just softened. True, you'll be sharpening noise too, but the spot removal takes care of that.


----------



## Julia_LL (Jul 21, 2014)

Hi,

Thank you very much @ all for your help, information and links.

It helped me a lot and I will "play" and try with LR 

Regards
Julia


----------

